# preempt breaks modules

## madpenguin8

I am using the gentoo-sources 2.4.9r7 and I have tried several times to enable preempt in the kernel but I have the same problem everytime. The build goes fine, and I have no errors but when I reboot my system with the new kernel I get module errors which leaves my NICs and sound card dead. When I do a modprobe 3c59x or similar, it gives some kind of preempt error. Sorry I cant remember what exactly the error says, but I'm tired of playing with a kernel that wont work right.

I've searched the forum but I have not found anything that looks remotely close to my problem. Any help is much appreciated.

I don't know if this helps any, but here are some of the options I have turned on in the kernel.

SMP

Low-Latency

High Memory Support (4GB)

MTRR

The modules that seem to break are:

3c59x

8139too

snd-emu10k1

snd-pcm-oss

If thhere is anymore information needed, I'll be glad to help. I want to try anything that will make my duallie PIII just a littl quicker, not that I'm not impressed the difference gentoo makes. Thanks in advance.

----------

## AutoBot

Try copying your .config file from /usr/src/linux and then run make mrproper and then replace your .config file and rebuild your kernel as normal.

----------

## madpenguin8

Thanks for the help autobot, never thought about make mrproper. I'm still learning about compiling and what is need to do it right. At this point I need all the help I can get from faq, man, and the forums. Thanks again.

----------

## AutoBot

You didn't say if that fixed it, but your more than welcome for the tip.

----------

